
Free speech means a free internet – even if Democrats don't like it - sverige
http://thehill.com/opinion/technology/395595-free-speech-means-a-free-internet-even-if-democrats-dont-like-it
======
smt88
tl;dr This isn't about either the freedom of the Internet or net neutrality,
as you might think from the title.

This is a pro-Trump opinion piece arguing that:

1\. Fake news didn't contribute to Trump's victory

2\. No new transparency laws are required to prevent Russian meddling in the
future

3\. Requiring political spending disclosures will chill speech

